# Ian Freeman



## JDenz (Dec 17, 2002)

Ian Freeman joined Team Extreme and is going to try and cut down to 205 to fight light heavyweight.


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

He is a big Guy if he makes the weight
& can fight there look out
:snipe2:
 :snipe2: 
:snipe2: ><><><


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

I don't think he is going to have any trouble making the weight.


----------



## J-kid (Dec 23, 2002)

Agree...


----------

